# Fixing a leaking steam wand on a Sage DB



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

So my Dual Boiler which is now over 3 yrs old has been leaking from the tip and around the top of the steam wand - for awhile now.

So I finally decided to take the ball valve apart a switch the Teflon washers around. This is a half hr job - if you are reasonably practical and have a few basic tools.

I did manage to loose one of the spring clips in the depths of the machine - but re-purposed a paper clip - which works nicely.

You can clearly see how the washer has become quite concave.

Next up I'm going to do the full "Slayer Mod"


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are they not supposed to be concave to accommodate the ball movement ?I can see the cracks on the edge of the cup, is that the cause of the leak ?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope not a crack - a little nic when removing it. They may well be slightly contoured to accommodate the ball - but as is they are worn and leaking.

The only option is to reverse them, works fine - otherwise replace the whole part which you can't get over here anyway.

So then left with the option of trying to source from abroad or send to Coffee Classics- and that's going to cost a lot.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could you pack behind them with some PTFE ? to tighten them up


----------

